# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Πανικός για hiv

## Nefeli28

Έκανα τεστ για hiv στο checkpoint της Αθήνας. Βγήκε αρνητικό. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω κολλήσει από αυτό που με τρυπησαν; 
Πάω να τρελαθώ πλέον....

----------


## take a break

> Έκανα τεστ για hiv στο checkpoint της Αθήνας. Βγήκε αρνητικό. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω κολλήσει από αυτό που με τρυπησαν; 
> Πάω να τρελαθώ πλέον....


Έκανες δεύτερο νεφέλη; Αν υπάρχει παιδιά κάποιος γιατρός ειδικός εδω μέσα ας μας απαντήσει για να ησυχάσει ή νεφέλη , κρίμα να τυρρανιεται. Νεφέλη μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και έναν γιατρό δικο σου , τον παθολόγο σου πχ.να σου πει.

----------


## Nefeli28

Ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο και είπε ότι δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο....

----------


## take a break

> Ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο και είπε ότι δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο....


Ρώτα όμως και τον παθολόγο σου να ησυχασεις τελείως νεφέλη.

----------


## take a break

Μακάρι να μένα αθηνα και να ερχομουνα και γω να έκανα την εν λόγω εξέταση για να μην φοβάσαι πια.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μακάρι να μένα αθηνα και να ερχομουνα και γω να έκανα την εν λόγω εξέταση για να μην φοβάσαι πια.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη....

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ουτε μια στο εκατομμύριο!!!! Εκει παει ενα σωρό κόσμος σαν εσενα!! Ακριβώς επειδή είναι γρηγορο, ανωνυμο, δωρεάν! Θελει πολλα κοτσια και ψυχικο κουράγιο να πηγαινεις σε ενα μικροβιολογικο που είναι γεμάτο κόσμο στην υποδοχή και να πρέπει να ψιθυρισεις στον γιατρό ή να τον παρεις παραπερα για να κάνεις αυτη την εξεταση και το ξέρεις!! Ενω εκει δε χρειάζεται να εξηγήσεις τιποτα, πας κατευθείαν χωρίς πολλά λογια. Με ποια λογικη οι άνθρωποι να θελαν να σου κάνουν κακο ή να ήταν απρόσεκτοι οταν διαφημίζουν παντου το τσεκποιντ για γρηγορα και αξιοπιστα αποτελέσματα??

----------


## take a break

Nefeli έχω πάει και μου έχουν μετρήσει σαχαρο υπαίθρια που μαζεύονται νοσοκόμες και το κάνουν σε όλους, ούτε στιγμή δεν σκέφτηκα πως δεν θα αλλάξουν βελόνα. Είναι επαγγελματίες δεν κάνουν τέτοια τραγικά λαθη

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli έχω πάει και μου έχουν μετρήσει σαχαρο υπαίθρια που μαζεύονται νοσοκόμες και το κάνουν σε όλους, ούτε στιγμή δεν σκέφτηκα πως δεν θα αλλάξουν βελόνα. Είναι επαγγελματίες δεν κάνουν τέτοια τραγικά λαθη


Κι εγώ αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω. Εκει πας για να δεις αν έχεις hiv. Πως να σε τρυπήσουν με κάτι χρησιμοποιημένο;;;

----------


## take a break

> Κι εγώ αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω. Εκει πας για να δεις αν έχεις hiv. Πως να σε τρυπήσουν με κάτι χρησιμοποιημένο;;;


Μα αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ νεφέλη ποτέ , μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες γίνεται να κάνουν λάθος. Τόσες ώρες ψυχοθεραπείας έπρεπε να χεις ξεπεράσει κάποιες τέτοιες φοβίες. Αν ξανακάνες εξέταση για ειτζ και έβγαινε αρνητική θα ησυχαζες. Εγώ δεν ειχα κανένα θέμα να κάνω check point, δεν φοβάμαι διόλου αλήθεια.

----------


## george1520

Νεφέλη αναρωτιέμαι ποια απάντηση θα σε ηρεμουσε, το ναι ή το όχι.
Είναι κύκλος όλο αυτό και αν δεν κάνεις κάτι να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου δεν θα βγεις ποτέ..
Μπροστά σου δεν το άνοιξε; Εκεί δεν ήσουν; Γιατί αφήνεις τον φόβο να σε ελέγχει;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη αναρωτιέμαι ποια απάντηση θα σε ηρεμουσε, το ναι ή το όχι.
> Είναι κύκλος όλο αυτό και αν δεν κάνεις κάτι να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου δεν θα βγεις ποτέ..
> Μπροστά σου δεν το άνοιξε; Εκεί δεν ήσουν; Γιατί αφήνεις τον φόβο να σε ελέγχει;


Δεν το έβγαλε από κάποιο σακουλάκι για να δω αυτό που λες. Νομίζω ότι το έβγαλε από ένα συρτάρι δεν θυμάμαι. Πάντως δεν ήταν σε κλειστό σακουλάκι όπως οι σύριγγες. 
Γι αυτό έχω τις αμφιβολίες.

----------


## take a break

Nefeli, με την ψυχολογο το είχατε δουλέψει καθόλου αυτό το κομμάτι; Αυτήν την φοβία; Γιατί είναι καθαρά φοβία, δεν έχει καμία βάση. Πχ.φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κορονοιο και κολλησω τους δικούς μου που είναι πολυ ευάλωτοι και χαθούν αλλά ο φόβος μου έχει βάση, δεν είναι αυθαιρετος. Ο δικός σου φόβος δεν υφίσταται καν αδίκως κουράζει το μυαλό σου.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli, με την ψυχολογο το είχατε δουλέψει καθόλου αυτό το κομμάτι; Αυτήν την φοβία; Γιατί είναι καθαρά φοβία, δεν έχει καμία βάση. Πχ.φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κορονοιο και κολλησω τους δικούς μου που είναι πολυ ευάλωτοι και χαθούν αλλά ο φόβος μου έχει βάση, δεν είναι αυθαιρετος. Ο δικός σου φόβος δεν υφίσταται καν αδίκως κουράζει το μυαλό σου.


Όχι δεν το δουλέψαμε καθόλου. Δυστυχώς δεν με βοήθησε, αντιθέτως λίγο μετά από το γεγονός αυτό σταμάτησα να τη βλέπω και πηγαινα μόνο στον ψυχίατρο. 
Μακάρι να είναι αβάσιμο όπως λες. 
Γι αυτό ρωτάω κι εσάς εδώ πέρα για να ακούσω την γνώμη σας.....

----------


## george1520

> Δεν το έβγαλε από κάποιο σακουλάκι για να δω αυτό που λες. Νομίζω ότι το έβγαλε από ένα συρτάρι δεν θυμάμαι. Πάντως δεν ήταν σε κλειστό σακουλάκι όπως οι σύριγγες. 
> Γι αυτό έχω τις αμφιβολίες.


Αφού εκείνη την ώρα είδες ότι η σύριγγα δεν βγήκε από σακουλάκι γιατί δεν ρώτησες αφού ήξερες ότι μετά πάλι θα μπεις σε αυτό το τρυπακι και να σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια;
Τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις;
. Να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις, να μοιραστείς τους προβληματισμούς σου μαζί τους και να ακούσεις τι έχουν να σου πουν. Θα σε πείσουν όμως; Σίγουρα θα σκεφτείς ότι δεν λένε αλήθεια.
. Να πας να κάνεις ακόμη μια φορά εξέταση. Αυτό όμως θα σε ηρεμήσει; Σίγουρα θα σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κάνουν λάθος.
. Να το συζητάς συνέχεια στο φορουμ, με συγγενείς, με φίλους κτλ. Αλλά σίγουρα ποτέ δεν θα σταματήσεις να αμφιβάλεις. Ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να έρθει μπροστά σου να σου πει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις ένα "αλλά".
. Να ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα που είναι αιτία όλου αυτού που περνάς. Αυτό όμως πονάει. Θα πρέπει να φέρεις στην επιφάνεια καταστάσεις που έζησες, να τις αντιμετωπισεις και να τις αποβαλεις. Αξίζει; Ειναι πιο εύκολο να ασχολησε συνεχώς με ένα πρόβλημα που δεν εχεις, να μένεις στάσιμος εκεί, να κλαις, να σε τρώει, να μην ηρεμεις πάρα να το πατήσεις κάτω και να το νικήσεις. Είναι πιο εύκολο να πηγαίνεις συνεχώς σε γιατρούς, να συζητάς με όλους για ένα φόβο σου παρά να επουλώσεις τις πληγές σου, παρά να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου, παρά να ζεις..

----------


## take a break

Γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ το ειτζ το 2020 εν μέσω μιας φοβερής πανδημίας ενώ πχ.οχι τον καρκίνο ή την καρδιά που έχουν περισσότερα θύματα;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αφού εκείνη την ώρα είδες ότι η σύριγγα δεν βγήκε από σακουλάκι γιατί δεν ρώτησες αφού ήξερες ότι μετά πάλι θα μπεις σε αυτό το τρυπακι και να σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια;
> Τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις;
> . Να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις, να μοιραστείς τους προβληματισμούς σου μαζί τους και να ακούσεις τι έχουν να σου πουν. Θα σε πείσουν όμως; Σίγουρα θα σκεφτείς ότι δεν λένε αλήθεια.
> . Να πας να κάνεις ακόμη μια φορά εξέταση. Αυτό όμως θα σε ηρεμήσει; Σίγουρα θα σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κάνουν λάθος.
> . Να το συζητάς συνέχεια στο φορουμ, με συγγενείς, με φίλους κτλ. Αλλά σίγουρα ποτέ δεν θα σταματήσεις να αμφιβάλεις. Ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να έρθει μπροστά σου να σου πει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις ένα "αλλά".
> . Να ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα που είναι αιτία όλου αυτού που περνάς. Αυτό όμως πονάει. Θα πρέπει να φέρεις στην επιφάνεια καταστάσεις που έζησες, να τις αντιμετωπισεις και να τις αποβαλεις. Αξίζει; Ειναι πιο εύκολο να ασχολησε συνεχώς με ένα πρόβλημα που δεν εχεις, να μένεις στάσιμος εκεί, να κλαις, να σε τρώει, να μην ηρεμεις πάρα να το πατήσεις κάτω και να το νικήσεις. Είναι πιο εύκολο να πηγαίνεις συνεχώς σε γιατρούς, να συζητάς με όλους για ένα φόβο σου παρά να επουλώσεις τις πληγές σου, παρά να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου, παρά να ζεις..


Λοιπόν: 
1. Τηλέφωνο πήρα και ρώτησα αν είναι όλα μιας χρήσης και σχεδόν μου το έκλεισαν λέγοντας πως είναι επαγγελματίες και κάνουν αυτό που πρρπει. Δεν με αφησαν καν να ολοκληρώσω αυτό που έλεγα. 
2. Την εξέταση δεν με αφήνει ούτε ο ψυχοατρος ούτε οι δικοι μου να την κάνω θεωρώντας πως αφενός δεν υπάρχει λόγος αφετέρου θα βρω κάτι πάλι και δεν θα ηρεμήσω. 
3. Στο φόρουμ συζητάω τους προβληματισμούς μου γιατί θέλω να ακούσω τη γνώμη από ανθρώπους που ίσως γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω η είχαν παρόμοια εμπειρία η απλά ακούνε το πρόβλημα μου. 
4. Ποιο είναι το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα όπως λες που δεν θέλω να κοιτάξω; Γιατί έχω κάνει 6 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία κι έχω αναλύσει και αναληθεί σε όλα τα θέματα που καταπιάνεται κανεις μέσα στην ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## george1520

> Λοιπόν: 
> 1. Τηλέφωνο πήρα και ρώτησα αν είναι όλα μιας χρήσης και σχεδόν μου το έκλεισαν λέγοντας πως είναι επαγγελματίες και κάνουν αυτό που πρρπει. Δεν με αφησαν καν να ολοκληρώσω αυτό που έλεγα. 
> 2. Την εξέταση δεν με αφήνει ούτε ο ψυχοατρος ούτε οι δικοι μου να την κάνω θεωρώντας πως αφενός δεν υπάρχει λόγος αφετέρου θα βρω κάτι πάλι και δεν θα ηρεμήσω. 
> 3. Στο φόρουμ συζητάω τους προβληματισμούς μου γιατί θέλω να ακούσω τη γνώμη από ανθρώπους που ίσως γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω η είχαν παρόμοια εμπειρία η απλά ακούνε το πρόβλημα μου. 
> 4. Ποιο είναι το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα όπως λες που δεν θέλω να κοιτάξω; Γιατί έχω κάνει 6 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία κι έχω αναλύσει και αναληθεί σε όλα τα θέματα που καταπιάνεται κανεις μέσα στην ψυχοθεραπεία.


Σε ένα θέμα σου είχες πει για τους γονείς σου και για την σχέση σας (παιδική ηλικία κτλ).. Ακόμη ανάφερες πως θα ψάξεις για ψυχολόγο και θα το αντιμετωπισεις.. Σε ένα άλλο σημείο ανάφερες για την σχέση που έχεις με τον άντρα σου.. Αυτά ίσως? Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα. Ξέρω πως όταν ήμουν στην φάση που είσαι εσύ και το συζητούσα δεν με βοηθούσε. Αυτό το "αλλά" κάλυπτε όλα τα άλλα.. Το μυαλό όταν φάει σκάλωμα δεν φεύγει όσο και να το ταΐζεις.. Θα φύγει όταν θα ασχοληθείς με τις πληγές σου. Ξέρω πως νιώθεις. Ξέρω τι μπορεί να κάνει αυτός ο γαμ.. Ο φόβος. Σε ελέγχει, δεν μπορείς να δεις καθαρά αλλά από εκεί δεν μπορεί να σε βγάλει κανένας άλλος, μόνο εσύ!

----------


## take a break

Nefeli αν είχαμε 1984 και ας πούμε είχες κάποιες " ελεύθερες σχέσεις" ναι ο πανικός σου θα χε πολύ μεγάλη βάση, έτσι θα κάνα και γω. Έχουμε όμως 2020, έκανες τεστ και βγήκε αρνητικό, no worry

----------


## Nefeli28

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας....

----------


## take a break

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας....


Nefeli να βρεις βοήθεια είναι το θέμα. Να μην τυραννιεσαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli να βρεις βοήθεια είναι το θέμα. Να μην τυραννιεσαι.


Ναι γι αυτό ζήτησα και την γνώμη σας. Με βοηθάει να το συζητάω και να σας ακούω...

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σε ένα θέμα σου είχες πει για τους γονείς σου και για την σχέση σας (παιδική ηλικία κτλ).. Ακόμη ανάφερες πως θα ψάξεις για ψυχολόγο και θα το αντιμετωπισεις.. Σε ένα άλλο σημείο ανάφερες για την σχέση που έχεις με τον άντρα σου.. Αυτά ίσως? Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα. Ξέρω πως όταν ήμουν στην φάση που είσαι εσύ και το συζητούσα δεν με βοηθούσε. Αυτό το "αλλά" κάλυπτε όλα τα άλλα.. Το μυαλό όταν φάει σκάλωμα δεν φεύγει όσο και να το ταΐζεις.. Θα φύγει όταν θα ασχοληθείς με τις πληγές σου. Ξέρω πως νιώθεις. Ξέρω τι μπορεί να κάνει αυτός ο γαμ.. Ο φόβος. Σε ελέγχει, δεν μπορείς να δεις καθαρά αλλά από εκεί δεν μπορεί να σε βγάλει κανένας άλλος, μόνο εσύ!


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο και μια χαρά τα θυμάσαι όσα έχω γράψει στο παρελθόν. Και οι σχέσεις με τους γονείς, και η παιδική μου κυρίως ηλικία ήταν πολύ δύσκολη αλλά και στα κατοπινά χρόνια η σχέση με τον άντρα μου. Όλα αυτά μάλλον παίζουν τον ρόλο τους. Το καθένα τους με διαφορετικό τρόπο. 
Ήθελα να σου πω πως όλα αυτά αναλύθηκαν με τα χρόνια στις ψυχοθεραπειες που έκανα. Ακολούθησα κυρίως γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεία. Όμως δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Μάλιστα με την τελευταία ψυχοθεραπεύτρια χειροτέρεψα. Ήταν και αυτή που ενώ με είχε ορκίσει ότι δεν θα ξαναπάω για εξέταση, μια μέρα μου είπε να πάω εν τελει στο τσεκποιντ μπας και ηρεμήσω. Και βέβαια αντι να ηρεμήσω έγινα χειρότερα. Μετά από κει κι επειδή με είχε βάλει να της υποσχεθώ αν η εξέταση βγει αρνητική δεν θα ξαναμιλήσουμε για το θέμα του hiv, δεν αναφέραμε αυτό το θέμα παρόλο που εγώ το έφερνα κάθε τόσο στις συνεδριες γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμησω. Κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι πλέον είχε κλείσει ο κύκλος με αυτήν την ψυχολογο και μάλιστα η απόφαση μου να φύγω από κει έγινε ακόμα πιο σίγουρη όταν της ειπα κάποια πράγματα που θεώρησα ότι έγιναν λάθος από μεριάς της (όπως να με στείλει στο τσεκποιντ ενώ μου έλεγε να μην ξαναπάω για εξέταση) και εκείνη τα αρνήθηκε όλα . Με έβγαλε τρελή με λίγα λόγια και δεν δέχτηκε ποτε αυτα που της ειπα.
Από κει κ μετά βρηκα μέσω μιας καλής μου φίλης έναν ψυχίατρο (είχα ήδη έναν γνωστό της ψυχολόγου αλλά αφού σταμάτησα από εκείνη σταμάτησα και από τον ψυχίατρο). 
Είμαι περίπου έναν χρόνο σε αυτόν τον εξαιρετικό γιατρό αλλά χωρίς να κάνουμε ψυχοθεραπεία, μόνο για τα φάρμακα. 
Ο ίδιος είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτής αλλά με όσα έχουμε συζητήσει μου είπε ότι πια δεν έχω να πάρω κάτι από κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια τα ανέλυσα διεξοδικά όλα. Και τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, και τους γονείς μου και την προβληματική μάνα και την έχεις με τον άντρα μου. Δεν βλέπει να μπορεί να αναλυθεί άλλο η κατάσταση μου. Το θέμα μου παραμένει μια εμμονή ένας φόβος που επειδή δεν τον τροφοδοτώ με κάποιο καταναγκασμό (βλ. να πάω για εξέταση ξανά) βρίσκει μεγάλη αντίσταση και με τυραννάει. 
Παλιά οι εμμονές μου συνοδεύονταν από τελετουργίες για να καθησυχάσω τον εαυτό μου ότι όλα είναι καλά. Πχ όταν νόμιζα ότι κάτι με είχε τσιμπήσει έβαζα οινόπνευμα η έπλενα η πέταγα τα ρούχα. Τώρα που όλα αυτά τα έχω σταματήσει, με απασχολεί μόνο το τσεκποιντ αν με τρυπησαν με κάτι χρησιμοποιημενο. Κι επειδή δεν «ανακουφιζομαι» με μια νέα εξέταση, δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω & τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου.
Εσείς που είστε απέξω ποσο πιθανό το θεωρείτε να έχω κολλήσει κάτι από κει; 
Θα ήθελα τις ειλικρινές σας απαντήσεις όσο σκληρές κι αν είναι....

----------


## george1520

Αποκλείεται να έχεις κολλήσει το οτιδήποτε. Μέσα σου το ξέρεις και εσύ. 

Η ψυχολόγος ίσως να σκέφτηκε πως θα βοηθούσε η εξέταση στο να φύγουν οι αμφιβολίες, αυτό δεν το θεωρώ λάθος.. Το πως το χειρίστηκε μετά είναι το πρόβλημα. Καλά έκανες και έφυγες.
Με τον άντρα σου πως είσαι; Σε στηρίζει σε όλο αυτο; Δουλεύεις; έχεις κάποιον χόμπι (για να χαλαρώνεις);

----------


## Sonia

Αν σε μπερδεύω με κάποιο άλλο μέλος, ζητώ συγγνώμη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος όμως, ενώ είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που έχεις περάσει πολύ δύσκολη παιδική ηλικία, είχες περιγράψει και ότι μένεις σε έναν γάμο πάρα πολύ προβληματικό, όπου σκέφτεσαι τον χωρισμό, συνεχώς βάζεις ή έβαζες διορίες για να δεις πως θα πάει και μετά να πάρεις αποφάσεις, οι θετικές αλλαγές ήταν απειροελάχιστες και έμπαινες στο τρυπάκι να το προσπαθείς για τα παιδιά (άλλη χαζομάρα κι αυτή και το ξέρεις) και να δίνεις αναβολή σε χωρισμό ή να προσπαθείς να το απωθείς από το μυαλό σου. 

Όταν κάποιος ζει λοιπόν μία καθημερινότητα που τον επιβαρύνει ψυχολογικά τόσο πολύ και δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι για αυτό, αντί να αντιμετωπίσει το βασικό, συχνά κάθεται και τρώγεται με κάτι δευτερεύον, μεταθέτει τον ψυχικό του φόρτο και τις σκέψεις του κάπου αλλού. Δεν είμαι ειδικός και ίσως να μην τα γράφω πολύ καλά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ένα πάρα πολύ βασικό μέρος του προβλήματος είναι αυτό. Γιγαντώνεις την εμμονή με το AIDS γιατί δεν έχεις μπορέσει να αντιμετωπίσεις και να πάρεις αποφάσεις για τον γάμο σου που σε φθείρει κάθε ώρα και στιγμή και είναι εξ ορισμού ζήτημα ποιότητας ζωής και ψυχολογίας.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αποκλείεται να έχεις κολλήσει το οτιδήποτε. Μέσα σου το ξέρεις και εσύ. 
> 
> Η ψυχολόγος ίσως να σκέφτηκε πως θα βοηθούσε η εξέταση στο να φύγουν οι αμφιβολίες, αυτό δεν το θεωρώ λάθος.. Το πως το χειρίστηκε μετά είναι το πρόβλημα. Καλά έκανες και έφυγες.
> Με τον άντρα σου πως είσαι; Σε στηρίζει σε όλο αυτο; Δουλεύεις; έχεις κάποιον χόμπι (για να χαλαρώνεις);


Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε καλύτερα ναι. Απαντάω και στη Σονια που έγραψε γι αυτό. 
Η καθημερινότητα έχει γίνει καλύτερη, κάνει κι αυτός προσπάθειες για να είμαστε καλά. 
Νιώθω τη στήριξη από κει και στα θέματα μου. 
Συμφωνώ ότι προφανώς μεταθέτω τα όποια προβλήματα μου σε μια εμμονή για να μην ασχολούμαι ίσως με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα. Μου το είχε πει κι η ψυχολόγος αυτό. 
Έχω υπάρξει παρα πολλά χρόνια μέσα σε προβληματική σχέση με τον άντρα μου. Και έχω ανεχτεί πολλές λανθασμένες συμπεριφορές που με καταρράκωναν. 
Ευτυχώς δουλεύω, και λέω ευτυχώς γιατί ήμουν έτοιμη πολλές φορές να τα βροντήξω και να παραιτηθώ μέσα στην κόλαση που βίωνα κατά καιρούς. 
Παλιότερα είχα παρα πολλά χόμπι. Καλλιτεχνικά όλα. Μουσική, θέατρο και καλλιτεχνικό εργαστήρι τέχνης. Πηγαινα σε χορωδια, σε θεατρική ομάδα κλπ. 
Τα έχω κόψει όλα και φέτος αποφάσισα να ξαναρχίσω κάτι αν το ευνοήσουν οι συνθήκες με τον COVID. 
Πριν λίγο μίλησα και με τον ψυχίατρο και επειδή έχουμε κάνει μια μείωση στα χάπια μου είπε να κάνω λίγο υπομονή να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσει στα νέα δεδομένα ο οργανισμός μου. 
Υπομονή δηλ....

----------


## Sonia

Μήπως όμως το ενοχικό από τα παιδικά χρόνια σε οδηγεί σε ημίμετρα και όχι λύσεις; Εσύ το ξέρεις αυτό, εγώ ερωτήματα θέτω.

----------


## take a break

Nefeli άρχισε ξανά τα χομπυ σου, δες σειρές στο νετφλιξ, διάβασε βιβλία, πήγαινε για καφέ.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μήπως όμως το ενοχικό από τα παιδικά χρόνια σε οδηγεί σε ημίμετρα και όχι λύσεις; Εσύ το ξέρεις αυτό, εγώ ερωτήματα θέτω.


Το ενοχικό είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε μένα, και μάλλον έχεις δίκιο ότι με οδηγεί σε ημίμετρα. 
Η ζωή μου είναι μέσα στην ενοχή. Γι αυτό κι έχω βρει αυτή την αρρώστια. Γιατί είναι μεταδοτική και φοβάμαι μην κολλήσω τα παιδιά μου. 
Αυτό με τρωει πιο πολύ απ’ολα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli άρχισε ξανά τα χομπυ σου, δες σειρές στο νετφλιξ, διάβασε βιβλία, πήγαινε για καφέ.


Ναι είναι κάτι που το προσπαθώ δειλά δειλά όσο δύσκολο κι αν μου είναι. Κάτι φορές ακόμα και το παραμικρό μου φαίνεται βουνό...
Το παλεύω όμως για να μην πέσω στα τάρταρα.
Ξέρω πως είναι. 
περασα πολύ δύσκολα τον προηγούμενο χειμώνα. Ήμουν έτοιμη για εγκλεισμό. Δεν θέλω να ξανά φτάσω εκει.

----------


## george1520

Νεφέλη μπορείς να κάνεις και πράγματα στο σπίτι (Παζλ, ταινίες, να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο, να ακούσεις μουσική) για να περνάς περισσότερο χρόνο με τον εαυτο σου (ποιοτικό) και για να απασχολεις το μυαλό σου. 
Πιστεύω θα ήταν καλό να αρχίσεις και πάλι ψυχοθεραπεία με τον ψυχίατρο σου αφού τον εμπιστεύεσαι και κάθε φορά να συζητάτε και κάτι άλλο. Εσύ θα ορίζεις τι.. Εγώ κάθε φορά που τελειώνω από την ψυχοθεραπεία νιώθω διαφορετικός, πηγαίνω στο σπίτι με νέο υλικό για να δουλέψω με τον εαυτό μου. Η κατάθλιψη για μένα ίσως να ήταν και η πιο δύσκολη περίοδος (πιο δύσκολη και από το θέμα υγείας - σοβαρό) αλλά δεν το άφησα να με νικήσει. Κάθε μέρα πάλευα μαζί της. Εσύ άφησες το μυαλό σου να σε οδηγεί, να σε παραμυθιαζει και πνιγεσαι σε ένα κουτάλι νερό.
Τα παιδιά θέλουν δίπλα τους μια μαμά ευτυχισμένη, που να τα αγαπά, να τα νοιάζεται και όχι μια μαμά που να είναι συνεχεια μέσα στο άγχος - τον φόβο. Μόνο αυτό! Κάθε φορά που θα έχεις αμφιβολίες για αυτό το θεμα θα χρησιμοποιείς την λογική σου γιατί αυτή ξέρει την αλήθεια..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη μπορείς να κάνεις και πράγματα στο σπίτι (Παζλ, ταινίες, να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο, να ακούσεις μουσική) για να περνάς περισσότερο χρόνο με τον εαυτο σου (ποιοτικό) και για να απασχολεις το μυαλό σου. 
> Πιστεύω θα ήταν καλό να αρχίσεις και πάλι ψυχοθεραπεία με τον ψυχίατρο σου αφού τον εμπιστεύεσαι και κάθε φορά να συζητάτε και κάτι άλλο. Εσύ θα ορίζεις τι.. Εγώ κάθε φορά που τελειώνω από την ψυχοθεραπεία νιώθω διαφορετικός, πηγαίνω στο σπίτι με νέο υλικό για να δουλέψω με τον εαυτό μου. Η κατάθλιψη για μένα ίσως να ήταν και η πιο δύσκολη περίοδος (πιο δύσκολη και από το θέμα υγείας - σοβαρό) αλλά δεν το άφησα να με νικήσει. Κάθε μέρα πάλευα μαζί της. Εσύ άφησες το μυαλό σου να σε οδηγεί, να σε παραμυθιαζει και πνιγεσαι σε ένα κουτάλι νερό.
> Τα παιδιά θέλουν δίπλα τους μια μαμά ευτυχισμένη, που να τα αγαπά, να τα νοιάζεται και όχι μια μαμά που να είναι συνεχεια μέσα στο άγχος - τον φόβο. Μόνο αυτό! Κάθε φορά που θα έχεις αμφιβολίες για αυτό το θεμα θα χρησιμοποιείς την λογική σου γιατί αυτή ξέρει την αλήθεια..


Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα. 
Νομίζω όπως είπες ότι μέσα μου ξέρω την αλήθεια αλλά το μυαλό μου θέλει αυτή την εμμονή για να ταλαιπωρούμαι. 
Ο φόβος είναι πολύ δυνατός και πράγματι το μυαλό μου με παραμυθιάζει. 
Πρέπει να φανώ πιο δυνατή από όλα αυτά. 
Παλεύω κι εγώ με την κατάθλιψη και είναι δύσκολο. Αλλά πρέπει να πιαστώ από καπου για να συνεχίσω. 
Χρειάζεται να κάνω πράγματα γιατί όσο δεν κάνω βουλιάζω.

----------


## george1520

> Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα. 
> Νομίζω όπως είπες ότι μέσα μου ξέρω την αλήθεια αλλά το μυαλό μου θέλει αυτή την εμμονή για να ταλαιπωρούμαι. 
> Ο φόβος είναι πολύ δυνατός και πράγματι το μυαλό μου με παραμυθιάζει. 
> Πρέπει να φανώ πιο δυνατή από όλα αυτά. 
> Παλεύω κι εγώ με την κατάθλιψη και είναι δύσκολο. Αλλά πρέπει να πιαστώ από καπου για να συνεχίσω. 
> Χρειάζεται να κάνω πράγματα γιατί όσο δεν κάνω βουλιάζω.


Στην ζωή σου γενικά παίρνεις αποφάσεις; Κάνεις αλλαγές; Όταν σε ενοχλει η συμπεριφορά κάποιου μιλάς - αντιδράς;

----------


## take a break

> Ναι είναι κάτι που το προσπαθώ δειλά δειλά όσο δύσκολο κι αν μου είναι. Κάτι φορές ακόμα και το παραμικρό μου φαίνεται βουνό...
> Το παλεύω όμως για να μην πέσω στα τάρταρα.
> Ξέρω πως είναι. 
> περασα πολύ δύσκολα τον προηγούμενο χειμώνα. Ήμουν έτοιμη για εγκλεισμό. Δεν θέλω να ξανά φτάσω εκει.


Nefeli πως θα κολλήσεις τα παιδιά; Και μία στο εκατομμύριο φορέας να ήσουν, τον άνδρα σου να πω μα τα παιδιά; Μην βάζεις τέτοιες σκέψεις με το νου σου ( κρίμα να φας εγκλεισμό για κάτι μη πραγματικό), πες μου για τον ψυχίατρο σου είναι καλός άνθρωπος; Πόση ώρα σε κρατά;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Στην ζωή σου γενικά παίρνεις αποφάσεις; Κάνεις αλλαγές; Όταν σε ενοχλει η συμπεριφορά κάποιου μιλάς - αντιδράς;


Παλιά δεν ήμουν έτσι. Δυσκολευόμουν να πάρω αποφάσεις και δεν αντιδρούσα σε ο,τι δεν μου άρεσε. Τώρα πια μετά την ψυχοθεραπεία έχω μάθει να διεκδικώ πράγματα και να κάνω αλλαγές αν κάτι δεν μου αρέσει. Έχω βοηθηθεί σε αυτό το κομμάτι από την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ευτυχώς...

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli πως θα κολλήσεις τα παιδιά; Και μία στο εκατομμύριο φορέας να ήσουν, τον άνδρα σου να πω μα τα παιδιά; Μην βάζεις τέτοιες σκέψεις με το νου σου ( κρίμα να φας εγκλεισμό για κάτι μη πραγματικό), πες μου για τον ψυχίατρο σου είναι καλός άνθρωπος; Πόση ώρα σε κρατά;


Ο ψυχίατρος είναι πολύ καλος. Είναι άνθρωπος πάνω απ’ολα, σε νοιάζεται και είναι πολύ επαγγελματίας. Τον Δεκέμβρη κλείνω χρόνο που πάω σε αυτόν. Έχει πολύ καλή γνώση της φαρμακολογίας και νιώθω εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτά που μου λέει. 
Η συνεδρία κρατάει περίπου 45 λεπτά.

----------


## Nefeli28

Ένα άλλο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι πέφτουν τα μαλλιά μου πολύ. Εδώ και κανα εξάμηνο. Έκανα εξετάσεις κι ήταν όλα καλά εκτός από τον αιματοκρίτη που λόγω στίγματος και αναιμίας ήταν 33. Πήγα και δερματολόγο και μου έχει γράψει μια θεραπεία για 3 μήνες. 
Ο ψυχιάτρος επίσης μου άλλαξε ηρεμιστικό γιατί αυτό που έπαιρνα έλεγε στις παρενέργειες για τριχόπτωση και μου μείωσε τη δοσολογια από τα υπόλοιπα χάπια. 
Με αγχώνει πολύ αυτό το θέμα...

----------


## take a break

> Ο ψυχίατρος είναι πολύ καλος. Είναι άνθρωπος πάνω απ’ολα, σε νοιάζεται και είναι πολύ επαγγελματίας. Τον Δεκέμβρη κλείνω χρόνο που πάω σε αυτόν. Έχει πολύ καλή γνώση της φαρμακολογίας και νιώθω εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτά που μου λέει. 
> Η συνεδρία κρατάει περίπου 45 λεπτά.


Nefeli μπράβο οπότε κοίτα μπροστά , μεγάλο θέμα που βρηκες καλόν άνθρωπο να σε νοιάζεται και με την μία κιόλας. Υπήρξα πολύ άτυχη σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## george1520

> Ένα άλλο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι πέφτουν τα μαλλιά μου πολύ. Εδώ και κανα εξάμηνο. Έκανα εξετάσεις κι ήταν όλα καλά εκτός από τον αιματοκρίτη που λόγω στίγματος και αναιμίας ήταν 33. Πήγα και δερματολόγο και μου έχει γράψει μια θεραπεία για 3 μήνες. 
> Ο ψυχιάτρος επίσης μου άλλαξε ηρεμιστικό γιατί αυτό που έπαιρνα έλεγε στις παρενέργειες για τριχόπτωση και μου μείωσε τη δοσολογια από τα υπόλοιπα χάπια. 
> Με αγχώνει πολύ αυτό το θέμα...


Έχεις ολοκληρώσει τους 3 μήνες θεραπείας; Ο δερματολόγος ποια εξήγηση έδωσε;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Έχεις ολοκληρώσει τους 3 μήνες θεραπείας; Ο δερματολόγος ποια εξήγηση έδωσε;


Όχι είμαι στον πρώτο μηνα ακόμα. 
Ο δερματολόγος δεν έδωσε εξήγηση. Είπε μπορεί και από τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Και γι αυτό ο ψυχίατρος μου τα μειωσε....

----------


## george1520

> Όχι είμαι στον πρώτο μηνα ακόμα. 
> Ο δερματολόγος δεν έδωσε εξήγηση. Είπε μπορεί και από τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Και γι αυτό ο ψυχίατρος μου τα μειωσε....


Οπότε ίσως και να είναι και η λύση στο πρόβλημα σου, δώσε χρόνο.

Σκέφτηκες τι θα προσθέσεις στο πρόγραμμα σου έτσι ώστε να έχεις και μια δραστηριότητα να σε χαλαρώνει?

----------


## take a break

Νεφέλη με κάθε ειλικρίνεια σου πέρασε ο φόβος λίγο για το check point; Την αλήθεια ομως θέλουμε. Άντε να αρχισεις δραστηριότητες

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη με κάθε ειλικρίνεια σου πέρασε ο φόβος λίγο για το check point; Την αλήθεια ομως θέλουμε. Άντε να αρχισεις δραστηριότητες


Όχι δεν μου πέρασε... μια νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, μια με ξαναπιάνει....
Με βοηθάτε όμως από δω πέρα με τον τρόπο σας

----------


## lloullou00

Περασε πολυς καιρός νεφέλη... Νομίζω καποιες ενδείξεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλά θα ειχες. Και παλι σκεψου το με τη λογικη. Παω στο τσεκ ποιντ ως υπευθυνος ανθρωπος για να εξεταστω και θα φυγω απο κει φοβουμενος οτι εκεί με κόλλησαν? Δε στεκει. Με τίποτα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Περασε πολυς καιρός νεφέλη... Νομίζω καποιες ενδείξεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλά θα ειχες. Και παλι σκεψου το με τη λογικη. Παω στο τσεκ ποιντ ως υπευθυνος ανθρωπος για να εξεταστω και θα φυγω απο κει φοβουμενος οτι εκεί με κόλλησαν? Δε στεκει. Με τίποτα.


Μου δίνει κουραγιο η απάντηση σου, σε ευχαριστώ....

----------


## take a break

> Μου δίνει κουραγιο η απάντηση σου, σε ευχαριστώ....


Nefeli και εγώ εχω φοβίες δεν ειμαστε άτρωτοι , τώρα φοβάμαι πχ να πάρω αντιψυχωσικο σε μικρή ποσότητα . Φοβάμαι τις παρενέργειες και πώς θα μου κάτσει.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Nefeli και εγώ εχω φοβίες δεν ειμαστε άτρωτοι , τώρα φοβάμαι πχ να πάρω αντιψυχωσικο σε μικρή ποσότητα . Φοβάμαι τις παρενέργειες και πώς θα μου κάτσει.


Εγω δυστυχώς το πήρα από την αρχή μαζί με αντικαταθλιπτικό. 
Αν λέει ο γιατρός ότι χρειάζεται, να το πάρεις. Ξέρει καλύτερα... μην φοβασαι

----------


## take a break

> Εγω δυστυχώς το πήρα από την αρχή μαζί με αντικαταθλιπτικό. 
> Αν λέει ο γιατρός ότι χρειάζεται, να το πάρεις. Ξέρει καλύτερα... μην φοβασαι


Σωστο νεφέλη τι τραβαμε...

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σωστο νεφέλη τι τραβαμε...


Αστα.... είναι να μην αρχίσουν όλα αυτά.....
Άμα ξεκινήσουν μετά αρχιζει ένας κύκλος που δεν τελειώνει

----------


## take a break

> Αστα.... είναι να μην αρχίσουν όλα αυτά.....
> Άμα ξεκινήσουν μετά αρχιζει ένας κύκλος που δεν τελειώνει


Αρρώστια χωρίς αρρώστια νεφέλη, φαύλος κύκλος χωρίς φως στο τούνελ ελπίζω να μην κάνεις πόνους ψυχικους , δεν αντεχετε

----------


## Giannislaa

Καλησπερα με εχει πιασει και μενα μια μεγαλη φοβια με τον hiv,,εχουν γινει καποια γεγονοτα και με εχουν τρομαξει,,,,,,δεν ξερω τι να κανω,,,καπου διαβασα για μια εξεταση pcr τν γνωριζει κανενας

----------


## KARMA

Τι ακριβώς έγινε μπορείς να μας πεις?

----------


## Giannislaa

Καλησπερα,,δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ποτε δεν το φοβομουν αυτο αλλα ξαφνικα με εχει πιασει μια φοβια ανεξελεκτη,θα σου πω τα γεγονοτα ξερω οτι θα μου πεις οτι λογικα ειναι στο μυαλο σου, ολα ξεκινησαν μετα απο μια βολτα που βγηκα και καθισα σε ενα παγκακι και ξαφνικα ειδα λιγο αιμα σε ενα δαχτυλο μου,εκει φοβηθηκα και παντου προσεχω να μην ακουμπησω κατι,λογικα το εκανα μονος μου με τα νυχια μου δν ξερω,μετα απο λιγες μερες γιατι το σκεφτομουν λεω θα το καταλαβαιν α αν ειχα τρυπηθει και πηγα και ανοιξα μια αποστειρωμενη συριγγα που ειχε στο σπιτι της η γιαγια μου για να δω και ειπα να ακουμπησω την μυτη της στο δαχτυλο μου να δω και εν τελει ηταν τοσο μυτερη που τρυπηθηκα και εβγαλε μια σταγονα αιματος,,,,,γενικα με εχει πιασει φοβια προχθες εκει που στεκομουν περασε ενας και με βρηκε στην μια πλευρα μου και λεω λες να ειχε τιποτα και να τρυπηθηκα οπως την ιδια μερα περπατουσα και εκει που κοιταγα στο κινητο μου επεσα πανω σε ενα κλαδι και μπηκε μεσα στα ματια μου,φοβαμαι μηπως εχω κολλησει η αληθεια ειναι πηγα και εκανα μια εξεταση pcr και βγηκε αρνητικη αλλα δεν ξερω,το γνωριζεις το θεμα εσυ πως κολλαει αν ειναι ευκολο τι και πως,σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## KARMA

Για να σε ηρεμήσω έχω πάει με κοπέλα που είχε ηπατίτιδα (χωρις προφύλαξη) έχω κάνει ενδοφλέβια χρήση με συριγκα που βρήκα κάτω και όταν έκανα εξετάσεις βγήκα αρνητικός! Οπότε chill πάμε κάνε το τεστ

----------


## Giannislaa

Καλησπερα ευχαρισυω για την απαντηση,,δλδ εκανες εξετασεις μετα απο τρεις μηνες και ολα καλα,,,,,δλδ δν κολλαει τοσο ευκολα,,πχ αν πιασεις ενα αντικειμενο το οποιο μπορει να εχει πανω αιμα οπως ενα κινητο λευτα κ.α και να τυχει να εχεις παρανυχιδες και πληγες στα πετσακια

----------


## take a break

Για τον κορονοιο που θερίζει ρε παιδιά δεν φοβάστε; Γιατί φοβάμαι πολύ μην κολλησω τον ιό, είσαι τελείως μόνος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Για τον κορονοιο που θερίζει ρε παιδιά δεν φοβάστε; Γιατί φοβάμαι πολύ μην κολλησω τον ιό, είσαι τελείως μόνος.


Καλα κανεις μπρεηκ, ακουγα χθες μια κοπελα στις ειδησεις , που ηταν 17 ετων , και ελεγε οτι δεν πιστευε οτι θα βρεθει στην εντατικη, και ομως βρεθηκε ............ αυτη η αισθηση ατρωτοτητας ειναι ψευδης ,και θα πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ , εχουμε να κανουμε με κατι θανατηφορο, μην το ξεχναμε . και κανουμε παρτυ,......... εγω φοβαμαι, μιας κι ειμαι 59 ετων , και μπορει ο ιος να με σκοτωσει.......αλλα παιρνω ταπαραιτητα μετρα , και δεν ειμαι φοβικος .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπερα ευχαρισυω για την απαντηση,,δλδ εκανες εξετασεις μετα απο τρεις μηνες και ολα καλα,,,,,δλδ δν κολλαει τοσο ευκολα,,


Κι ομως , το χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του ιου ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ κολλητικος ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω δυστυχώς το πήρα από την αρχή μαζί με αντικαταθλιπτικό. 
> Αν λέει ο γιατρός ότι χρειάζεται, να το πάρεις. Ξέρει καλύτερα... μην φοβασαι


Ξερει καλυτερα ο γιατρος ? αντε πεστο στον γιατρο μου που με εθισε στα 9 ζαναξ /μερα .....ο εγκληματιας .....

----------


## take a break

> Καλα κανεις μπρεηκ, ακουγα χθες μια κοπελα στις ειδησεις , που ηταν 17 ετων , και ελεγε οτι δεν πιστευε οτι θα βρεθει στην εντατικη, και ομως βρεθηκε ............ αυτη η αισθηση ατρωτοτητας ειναι ψευδης ,και θα πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ , εχουμε να κανουμε με κατι θανατηφορο, μην το ξεχναμε . και κανουμε παρτυ,......... εγω φοβαμαι, μιας κι ειμαι 59 ετων , και μπορει ο ιος να με σκοτωσει.......αλλα παιρνω ταπαραιτητα μετρα , και δεν ειμαι φοβικος .....


Μακ είμαι πολύ πιο μικρή από σένα αλλά φοβάμαι , παλευω με χρόνιο άγχος, ανορεξία, ψυχοφαρμακα, εξάρτηση από ζαναξ, χρόνιες αρρώστιες των δικών μου και άλλα πολλά. Είμαι καταβεβλημμενη οπότε ένας ισχυρός ιος με 40 θανάτους σήμερα με τρομοκρατεί. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω και αυτήν την εμμονή για το ειτζ μπροστά στον κορονοιο αυτήν την στιγμή που είναι μία ζοφερή πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Chief_Con

> Για να σε ηρεμήσω έχω πάει με κοπέλα που είχε ηπατίτιδα (χωρις προφύλαξη) έχω κάνει ενδοφλέβια χρήση με συριγκα που βρήκα κάτω και όταν έκανα εξετάσεις βγήκα αρνητικός! Οπότε chill πάμε κάνε το τεστ


Τι λες ρε φίλε :ο

----------

